# Laptop schweigt plötzlich (kein Sound)

## -azuresky-

Moin.

Wir haben hier ein Problem mit dem Laptop meiner Freundin.

Der gibt nämlich seit neustem keinen Ton von sich.

Leider hab ich nicht genau in Erinnerung, seit wann das so ist.

Zwischen dem letzten Lebenszeichen und dem Zustand jetzt

liegen mindestens ein Akku-Ausfall (weil eigentlich kaum noch vorhanden und dann doch im Zug ausprobiert)

und zum anderen sicherlich einige Updates (weiß nur auch nicht mehr welche)

Kurz ich hab nicht genau aufgepasst.

Keiner meckert, außer...

alsaconf sagt zunächst beim hochfahren "modinfo: could not find module snd"

und dann später: "No supported PnP or PCI card found"

Laptop: Amilo A1640

# lspci -vvv -s 00:02.7

```

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 106c

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64 (13000ns min, 2750ns max)

   Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 10

   Region 0: I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

   Region 1: I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=55mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH

```

# dmesg | grep -i "ich \| sound"

```

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.20.

Intel ICH 0000:00:02.7: found PCI INT C -> IRQ 10

Intel ICH 0000:00:02.7: sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:02.6

```

Kernel: 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 (link in /usr/src korrekt)

# grep "SOUND \| SND" /usr/src/linux/.config

```

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

# CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=y

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

```

# eix -C media-sound -c alsa

```

[N] media-sound/alsa-driver (--): Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

[N] media-sound/alsa-firmware (1.0.20): Advanced Linux Sound Architecture firmware

[D] media-sound/alsa-headers (1.0.21@18.02.2010 -> 1.0.20!b!s): Header files for Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

[N] media-sound/alsa-tools (1.0.20-r1(0.9)): Advanced Linux Sound Architecture tools

[D] media-sound/alsa-utils (1.0.21-r1(0.9)@18.02.2010 -> 1.0.20-r5(0.9)): Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Utils (alsactl, alsamixer, etc.)

[N] media-sound/alsamixer-app (~0.1): AlsaMixer.app is a simple mixer dockapp

[N] media-sound/alsamixergui (0.9.0.1.2-r4): AlsaMixerGui - a FLTK based amixer Frontend

[N] media-sound/alsaplayer (~0.99.80-r1): A heavily multi-threaded pluggable audio player.

[N] media-sound/gnome-alsamixer (0.9.6): Gnome based ALSA Mixer

9 Treffer.

```

# aplay -L

```

default:CARD=SI7012

    SiS SI7012, SiS SI7012

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=SI7012,DEV=0

    SiS SI7012, SiS SI7012

    Front speakers

surround40:CARD=SI7012,DEV=0

    SiS SI7012, SiS SI7012

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=SI7012,DEV=0

    SiS SI7012, SiS SI7012

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=SI7012,DEV=0

    SiS SI7012, SiS SI7012

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=SI7012,DEV=0

    SiS SI7012, SiS SI7012

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

iec958:CARD=SI7012,DEV=0

    SiS SI7012, SiS SI7012

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

```

# aplay -l

```

**** Liste der Hardware-Geräte (PLAYBACK) ****

Karte 0: SI7012 [SiS SI7012], Gerät 0: Intel ICH [SiS SI7012]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

```

Zum ausgiebigen Suchen(/Googlen) bin ich noch nicht gekommen

(Familie, Studium, ...). Eine Flüchtige suche hat jedoch nichts erbracht.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar

	- tomsky

----------

## Tinitus

gleiches Problem hier auf einem Desktop.

Nach letztem Update kein Sound mehr.

Lasse jetzt mal alle alsa* Pakete neu bauen....mal schauen.

G. R.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *-azuresky- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Keiner meckert, außer...
> 
> 

 

und deine freundin sicher auch   :Laughing: 

 *-azuresky- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> alsaconf sagt zunächst beim hochfahren "modinfo: could not find module snd"
> 
> 

 

das ist vollkommen normal, da du in deinem kernel SND nicht als modul aktiviert hast, die meldung kannst du getrost ignorieren.

 *-azuresky- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und dann später: "No supported PnP or PCI card found"
> 
> 

 

das ist dann wiederum seltsam, deine kernel config scheint okay zu sein. sicher das du den selben kernel geladen hast wovon du uns deine config zeigst? vergleich mal bitte die config in /proc/config.gz wenn der besagte kernel geladen ist.

 *-azuresky- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # eix -C media-sound -c alsa
> 
> ```
> ...

 

alsa-tools ist nicht up to date (updaten auf 1.0.20-r1), vielleicht gibt es da eine imkompatibilität?

 *-azuresky- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # aplay -L
> 
> ```
> ...

 

das sieht alles okay aus. blöde frage: mal mit alsamixer geschaut ob die soundkarte gemutet ist?

ne andere sache ist das du evtl. einfach mal deinen soundkarten treiber als modul im kernel aktivieren kannst, neustarten und danach nochmal alsaconf versuchen.

mfg

PS: @tinitus: vielleicht hörst du nur nichts weil du einen tinitus hast?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## -azuresky-

hi

im Alsamixer ist nat"urlich alles nicht stumm geschaltet. Neubasteln aller Alsa-Pakete hat nichts gebracht.

Mit einem der letzten syncs kam jetzt auch ein neuer Kernel: 2.6.31-r10. Damit habe ich mir denn auch intel8x0 als Modul bauen lassen. Installiert, Kernellink gesetzt.

# grep -i snd /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10/.config | grep =m

```

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

```

Neustart. Karte und Modul finden offensichtlich zusammen:

# lspci -s 00:02.7 -v

```

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)

   Subsystem: Fujitsu Technology Solutions Device 106c

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

   I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

   I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH

   Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0

```

# lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_intel8x0           29208  2

snd_ac97_codec         96764  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                1372  1 snd_ac97_codec

```

Und auch alsaconf findet die Karte (mault aber vor dem auftauchen des Menues noch wegen dem Fehlen des Moduls snd).

# cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

```

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

[...]

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.21 ---

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

JEDOCH GIBT DER LAPTOP IMMERNOCH KEINEN TON VON SICH! Weder über die eingebauten Lautsprecher, noch über Kopfhörer.

Demnächst werde ich 'mal eine Live-CD reinhaun und/oder ein paar Pakete neubauen.

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *-azuresky- wrote:*   
> 
> Keiner meckert, außer...
> 
>  
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   :Laughing:  ... nicht nur das. Meine FRAU (das gab auch Mecker) und meine Tochter wollen auch durch anderes, als nur durch einen funktionierenden Rechner glücklich gemacht werden. Deshalb dauerts auch immer ein bischen, bis ich hier am Rechner was umgesetzt habe und Antworten kann.

Nebenbei gibts da auch noch einen Riesenhaufen kde-4.3.5-Pakete, die installiert werden wollen. Und mysql hat gequäkt, wegen eines zu alten gccs. Seltsamerweise lief bei mir die ganze Zeit der 4.1.2 trotz installiertem 4.3.4 - habe mit gcc-config umgeschaltet.

danke bis dahin schonmal

     - tomsky

----------

## AmonAmarth

das schaut alles korrekt aus was du so gepostet hast. noch ne andere sache: wie testest du deine soundausgabe? wenn du amarok (oder ein anderes phonon programm) dafür benutzt, muss der fehler nicht zwangsläufig bei alsa sein. was macht 

```
cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
```

 oder funktioniert speaker-test?

----------

